# Dr prescribed Meclizine and said it was safe



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I went to the doctor today because yesterday I started getting vertigo whenever I stand up, move my head too fast, etc. He saw me for a total of two minutes, well maybe five. He told me I had positional vertigo and that it was caused by stress. He prescribed Meclizine (on the Rx it says Antivert) which I guess is the same thing as dramamine. I asked "IS this safe for breastfeeding?" he said yes (I was also bfing when he walked in the room). Then the pharmacist said that it was not safe for bfing so we refused it and got our Rx back. We have also looked it up on WebMD and it says that it can pass through breastmilk and cause a negative effect in the baby. Now the doctors phone isn't working (I am going to switch doctors, this one sucks but is listed at my PCP on my HMO) so I can't ask if anything else is safe to take. I really do not want to pump and dump.
Is anyone familiar with this? I might give the LC's at my hospital a call to see what they say.
Maybe I just need to reduce stress. DD is 4 mo, she arrived via a doctor coerced elective c-section, I am experiencing PPD and possibly PTSD, but can't find a local counselor to call me back or give me an appointment, I just went back to work a month ago, and DH is home with the baby until march, then she has to go into daycare and I am really upset about that!


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have Hale's book and looked it up, and it's an L3, which is moderately safe. It used to be used for nausea and vomiting of pregnancy. It says there are no data about secretion into breastmilk. It doesn't really have much to say about it at all. I'd give the LC a call if I were you.








s about the stress!! I am so sorry. It does sound like you have a lot going on right now. If you want to avoid medication right now, can you try standing up more slowly, to give yourself a chance to adjust?

It is not the same thing as Dramamine, which is dimenhydramate. That is an L2 which safer in Hale's book, and Benadryl is considered to be the active ingredient, it says. Perhaps your LC will recommend you try that instead? I think it would be a good idea to call.

And I do hope you can find a good counsellor soon, so you can start to heal from everything you have been though.







hang in there mama!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I've taken meclizine while nursing. It was first prescribed to me in an ER and the dr treating me went and spoke with a pediatrician before prescribing it.

Remember that if you're too dizzy/nauseated to care for your baby and eat properly, that's likely to affect your baby much more than the _potential_ side effects of this medication.

Benadryl might be "safer" for the baby but it could also reduce your milk supply. Meclizine doesn't usually have that effect.


----------

